# Puppy Mouth Warts



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So all of my dogs have gotten warts in their mouths as puppies. Generally they go away on their own. I cut one off of Grissom, used Nzymes Ox-E-drops on it, and it never came back. This was on the outside of his mouth and I couldn't stand looking at it. 

Annie has three right now. She's almost 7 months old (holy cow, when did that happen?!) Two inside her mouth are totally "normal" typical sized warts, but she's getting one on her lip, very tiny now, and I don't wan't it to get ugly like Grissom's did. 

I've never taken any of my dogs to the vet for oral puppy warts, as Champ's went away on their own, as did Grissom's. (except the one I felt comfortable enough cutting off myself because it was so ugly) Do they even do anything when you take them in? Will they take them off for me? Is that pricey?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Give her 1000mg of vitamin C a day. Akasha got literally hundreds of them at the worst a few months ago. Giving her vitamin C got them to clear up within just a few days. It doesn't work for every dog, but there's nothin' to lose by trying. Hope that helps!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll give it a go. Just regular vitamin C tablets ok?
They don't bother her, they bother me. SO ugly looking, and the one that's coming up now is on the outside of her lip, under her nose. Not cute, at all. haha. 
I've also read L-Lysine can help speed up the process that can often times take MONTHS to get rid of them. I can't find direct information on it as far as amounts, side effects, risks, etc. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just regular tablets meant for humans are fine. Give it a go and let me know how it goes. Akasha's didn't seem to bother her at all, they were just getting out of hand. Seriously, growing on the roof of her mouth, on her tongue, at the back of her throat, on the outside/top of her nose, etc.

I don't know about Lysine, but I do know that people will take them for gold sores. Lysine is just an amino acid, so its pretty easy on the system, just don't over do it.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Is this some sort of deficiency in puppies? I've never had this happen...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Is this some sort of deficiency in puppies? I've never had this happen...


A good majority of puppies get them because they have a weaker immune system than adults. 

I've only seen them in sickly adults. 

Once they have them once and get rid of them, they aren't supposed to reoccur, and they go away on their own, it jsut takes forever so I want to speed up the process.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

It's something called *Canine Viral Pappilomas*. I know the name because my dog has it. He's an almost 3 year old Standard poodle. Normally he wouldn't have them because adults have strong immune systems that get rid of the virus. However, he also has something called Nodular Panniculitis, he's taking prednisone for it. Pred is an immuno suppressant so he's liable to infections and virii. 

Joe Fisher
Kalispell, MT



malluver1005 said:


> Is this some sort of deficiency in puppies? I've never had this happen...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, Annie still has the warts, although she bit one off, and the others haven't gotten any bigger, so I think the vitamin C is helping a bit. 
Question is, should I start Chesney on Vit. c too, since they're super contagious and she's bound to get them being so young and in the same house?


----------

